# WUR question



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

i pulled this off a 5000 at the junkyard but dont know if it was a turbo or not, is this the WUR that people use for boosting their CIS cars? thanks


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: WUR question (rabidroco)*

bump


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: WUR question (rabidroco)*

Yes, thats the one! Don't ask me how to use it though


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: WUR question (billzcat1)*

to ebay it goes!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...SE:IT


----------

